# Salmon and salad



## jcam222 (Dec 22, 2020)

Made a nice light meal tonight I knew my wife would love. Salad of spring greens, English cucumber, roasted red pepper, oil cured Moroccan olives, crumbled goat cheese and toasted pine nuts with a lemon tahini dressing. Topped with salmon cast iron pan fried in avocado oil and finished with butter and Cavender’s Greek seasoning.  “Breadsticks” are repurposed Fathead pizza crust I had left. Buttered and seasoned with a little oregano and garlic fries in the iron skillet. The saltiness or the olives, creaminess of the goat cheese and crunch of the pine nuts was just amazing together.


----------



## Sowsage (Dec 22, 2020)

That looks awesome Jeff ! Im always amazed at the colors in your dishes. Great flavors and a Beautiful plate man!


----------



## hoginme (Dec 22, 2020)

Looks real good, nicely done!


----------



## jaxgatorz (Dec 22, 2020)

There he goes again , showing off those amazing plating skills !!  It looks fantastic !


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Dec 23, 2020)

Looks delicious!


----------



## xray (Dec 23, 2020)

That is a damn beautiful salad Jeff! It looks big enough to share with four people so I’ll be over.

Like!


----------



## sawhorseray (Dec 23, 2020)

Beautiful plating Jeff, looks like more than I could eat but I'd love to give it a try, Like! RAY


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 23, 2020)

Colorful and eye appealing plate Jeff, I bet it tasted as good as it looks.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 23, 2020)

Thanks guys! We love salmon and I need to make it more often. It really isn’t as much as it seems in the pic as that’s a shallow plate with edges. My wife who eats like a bird killed the whole thing.


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 23, 2020)

Sowsage said:


> That looks awesome Jeff ! Im always amazed at the colors in your dishes. Great flavors and a Beautiful plate man!





hoginme said:


> Looks real good, nicely done!





jaxgatorz said:


> There he goes again , showing off those amazing plating skills !!  It looks fantastic !





Brian Trommater said:


> Looks delicious!





xray said:


> That is a damn beautiful salad Jeff! It looks big enough to share with four people so I’ll be over.
> 
> Like!





sawhorseray said:


> Beautiful plating Jeff, looks like more than I could eat but I'd love to give it a try, Like! RAY





gmc2003 said:


> Colorful and eye appealing plate Jeff, I bet it tasted as good as it looks.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris


Thanks guys! We love salmon and I need to make it more often. It really isn’t as much as it seems in the pic as that’s a shallow plate with edges. My wife who eats like a bird killed the whole thing.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 23, 2020)

We eat salads & salmon all the time & that just looks absolutely delicious to me!
Nicely done
Al


----------



## Braz (Dec 23, 2020)

Oh yeah! Got me going freezer diving for some salmon for sure.


----------

